# i carry your heart with me



## myheart (Oct 5, 2009)

I lost my Luna this past Saturday (10-03-09) due to renal failure caused by kidney stones. She was diagnosed earlier this year and was told kidney stones in bunnies are always fatal. I didn't want to believe that I could lose my little girl in only a little over a year of adopting her. Luna was a big part of my life for almost a year and a half. 

Luna changed so much during the time she was with me. She went from being so timid to attacking the cats all by herself! She brought a smile to my face every time she let her excitement show. Luna had that essence about her that just radiated out to every-bun around her.Every day was a new day for her to shine.

Once we learned to trust each other, all things were possible. Luna became my heart-bunny, and,I like to think, I became her guardian in all sense of the word. I protected and loved her with all of my heart. 

I found this poem by e.e. cummings, and I am posting it in Luna's memory. For you, Luna, my heart-bunny....

i carry your heart with me
i carry it in my heart

i am never without it
anywhere i go you go, my dear;
and whatever is done
by only me is your doing, my darling

i fear no fate
for you are my fate, my sweet
i want no world
for beautiful you are my world, my true

and itâs you are whatever a moon has always meant
and whatever a sun will always sing is you

here is the deepest secret nobody knows
here is the root of the root
and the bud of the bud
and the sky of the sky of a tree called life;
which grows higher than soul can hope or mind can hide
and this is the wonder thatâs keeping the stars apart

i carry your heart
i carry it in my heart
â-*E. E. Cummings*

I have so many pictures of Luna that are my favorite. Here are three pics that meanso muchto me because Luna was so happy and comfortable at these times.

Luna outside... because she looked so happy...







Luna with her Patrick...






.... and Luna with her trio...






Luna... i carry your heart with me, i carry it in my heart...

Binky pain-free at the Bridge baby-girl. Your sunshine will be missed so much.

Love, 

Mom (myheart) :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 5, 2009)

:cry4:Binky free, beautiful Luna. You will always be missed.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 5, 2009)

Luna you are a special bunny, Binky free and enjoy the crasins.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2009)

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh what a beautiful and wonderful poem; 
it says everything about Luna and you and your relationship

I feel your loss a lot :bigtears:

it reminds me of my feelings for Babette 
Binky free Luna and all the other heart bunnies at the bridge!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 5, 2009)

When I first saw Luna on RO, I was looking for a girlfriend for my Tony. Across the miles, she struck me as beautiful, special, and deserving of a loving home. Then I learned that she would likely need regular tooth trims, and I couldn't afford to take on a special-needs bunny like that. I learned that a fellow RO-er had adopted her as a buddy for her boy Patrick, and the two were inseparable. It was so wonderful to see. In my heart still, I held a special place for the bunny that was "almost" mine. She then got another friend to snuggle with, and I loved all the happy pictures. Then, she fell ill, and her new mom was so strong to take care of her. I learned that I couldn't have taken on a bunny like Luna because I am not emotionally or financially equipped to do so, but myheart was. I'm not a big religion person, but I firmly believe that God does not give us more than we can handle, which is why Luna ended up with myheart and Patrick and Zappa. With them, she had more love, happiness, and binkies than any other bunny could fit into a year and a half. I really salute you, Janet, she couldn't have had a better home or a better last years of her life anywhere else. I want to celebrate the memory of a bunny that lived life to its fullest every day, although she deserved so many more days with you.

[size="+2"]We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own,[/size]
[size="+2"]live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. 
Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. 
We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, 
never fully understanding the necessary plan.[/size]

[size="+2"]Irving Townsend. [/size]

Binky free, sweet Luna.
:rainbow::rabbithop:rainbow:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 5, 2009)

oh no i am so sorry for your loss :*(

Luna was a special bunny i am so sorry. HUGS to you


----------



## myheart (Oct 5, 2009)

I am not even sure what to say... You all have me in tears that just won't stop.

Thank you so much for all ofyour words of condolence and support. I appreciate them so much!!! RO is the right place to find the right people to lean on during times of need. My heart is so empty without Luna here, but so full with all of your caring thoughts and words. 

Not having Luna here is more difficult than I thought it would be. I think I have had too long of time to be in denial over the potential of losing her. She really was supposed to get better.... I swear.... And nowLuna is gone and she took her everything with her. Her excitement, her energy, her silliness, her sunshine, her ... everything. 

Thank you for your kindness....

myheart


----------



## JimD (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

Binkie free Luna.

ray::rainbow:
***see you on the other side***


----------



## cheryl (Oct 6, 2009)

Sosorry for your loss of Luna


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 6, 2009)

RIP darling girl. I'm so sorry


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your special little girl. Binky free Luna.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 6, 2009)

SO sorry 4 ur loss...Luna was such a special bunny


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 6, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Luna. Every bunny that finds a place in our heart is special, and their loss diminishes all of us. Binky pain free at the Bridge little girl and rest in peace--you're truly loved and missed. It's really hard not to get all teary eyed now as I'm thinking of all my loved-buns that we miss. Hang in there.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Oct 6, 2009)

what beautiful poems, 
binky free Luna :angelandbunny:


----------



## myheart (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone... 

I am finding it is more difficult not having Luna in my home. When I get salads ready, the first, and biggestleaf was always hers. Actually the biggest piece of everything was always for Luna. I think I was just so happy to see her eat, because eating meant she was feeling good. If she ever left a scrap behind, I started to worry. 

Patrick and Zappa are lost with out her. They don't know what to do with themselves half of the time. Like I said, Luna may have been the submissive of the trio, but she controlled everything they did. Her excitement was infectious, even for me. I couldn't wait to see her sunshiny face in the morning because she made me excited for all the small things that were about to happen, like morning berry snacks or new hays. I couldn't wait to please her...

Luna really wasn't supposed to leave us this soon.... :tears2:

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 6, 2009)

I so never wanted to see this 

Luna was such a special girl - she touched so many of us here. I loved to see her photos with Patrick and Zappa - they were a perfect trio.

I am so sorry, Janet. She had the best life with you that any bun could have.

Thinking of you, Patrick and Zappa :hug:

Jan


----------



## irishlops (Oct 7, 2009)

I never come in here that often...
BUt i want to let you know im sorry for your loss, and i do know what you are going through
xoxo


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 12, 2009)

Ali called me to "prepare me" before I got on the forum - so I wouldn't be surprised (devastated?) by her passing. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was definitely loved by you and the rest of the forum....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I know it's taken me awhile to get online and post here. I just wanted to say that I am still sorry for your loss. It still is shocking to check your blog and see that she's no longer with us. She is at the bridge, free of pain, and waiting for her buddies.

Binky free, little Luna. :rainbow:


----------



## myheart (Oct 12, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Ali called me to "prepare me" before I got on the forum - so I wouldn't be surprised (devastated?) by her passing.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss. She was definitely loved by you and the rest of the forum....



Thank you Peg, and every one else who has posted. 

I know I was in just as much shock to hear you had lost Tiny. He was just as much the forum's bunny-boy as yours alone. It _is_ devastating when we lose of our (the forum's) own. We never want to see the post in the Bridge, even though we know it may show up eventually. Thankfully, we do have the support of the forum to get through these most difficult times.

Thank you for expressing your sympathies. They really do help manage the pain of such a heart-breaking loss.

myheart


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 12, 2009)

Janet, I was so sad to read to read that your Beautiful Luna has gone to the Rainbow Bridge. Every time I read your posts about her I could feel the love the two of you shared.

I always looked forward to seeing new pictures of your trio, you could see just how much they loved being cuddled up to each other.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow: Sweet Luna.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## l.lai (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Man Luna was a pretty bunny!


----------



## myheart (Oct 13, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Janet, I was so sad to read to read that your Beautiful Luna has gone to the Rainbow Bridge. Every time I read your posts about her I could feel the love the two of you shared.
> 
> I always looked forward to seeing new pictures of your trio, you could see just how much they loved being cuddled up to each other.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Susan. It means so much to methat you, and everyone else,posted here for Luna.I am glad you enjoyed reading about Luna and seeing pics of my trio. (I really like looking through your blog also. I don't think I could ever get enough ofButtercup.) It really would be nice if everyone could take a few minutes to update their blogs with a few words or a few pictures. Just to let other forum members know that all is well. Besides, as time goes by, those updates and pics become more precious and heartfelt. 

myheart


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 13, 2009)

I am so very sorry to read of Luna's passing, Janet. It was far too soon. You've been a wonderful mom & caregiver these long months. Thank you for your devotion to Luna...you two have been a great team:hug:
ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:
Rest Peacefully, Lovely Luna

Autumn


----------



## kirst3buns (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Luna. I loved seeing the pics of your trio and hearing about them.


----------



## myheart (Oct 14, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I am so very sorry to read of Luna's passing, Janet. It was far too soon. *You've been a wonderful mom & caregiver these long months. Thank you for your devotion to Luna...you two have been a great team*:hug:
> ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:
> Rest Peacefully, Lovely Luna
> 
> Autumn


Thank you Autumn for the kind words.

I like to think I did my best for Luna, but there is always that feeling of, "I should have done more for her." All of the "Thanks" really should go to the members of the forum who cared to follow Luna's story and support us through these past few difficult months since her diagnosis. Luna and I were a great team, but without the forum, I don't think I could have been as strong for her. Luna was the brave one who dealt with so much pain. I only tried to ease the pain as much as possible given the circumstances. At least her treatments provided us with the time to make some great memories that I will cherish forever. Luna was my baby-girl and always will be.

myheart


----------



## EileenH (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost Luna. What a beautiful girl, and you can seeher sunshine coming through.

Binky free, little Luna.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2009)

:bigtears:


----------

